

An apparent connection between random matrices and the Riemann Zeta Function - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.newton.ac.uk/programmes/RMA/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The interesting thing here is the similarity with Fermat's Last Theorem (now
the Wiles-Taylor Theorem). There it was a completely unexpected connection
between Modular Forms and Elliptic Curves (Taniyama-Suimura Conjecture - now
Theorem) that opened the way for the proof. Here there appears to be
predictive power in random matrices to talk about the zeros on the critical
line of the RZF.

And before you ask, I don't know much about this. I've been to a talk and it
all looked reasonable and exciting, but there's no way I could reproduce any
of it. I can try to interpret stuff if people ask.

------
andrewcooke
some background i found on a quick search:

<http://www.maa.org/mathland/mathtrek_6_28_99.html> (short summary)

<http://www.maths.bris.ac.uk/~majm/bib/GAFoS.pdf> (two page magazine article)

<http://www.maths.bris.ac.uk/~majpk/papers/67.pdf> (heavier)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Thanks. I'm never quite sure how much extra material to provide.

